# Se te ha ido la olla y te lo digo porque me sale de la polla



## sabrinita85

Hola:

Quisiera saber qué quiere decir esta frase y si es una locución usada a menudo en España o América.

_*Se te ha ido la olla y te lo digo porque me sale de la polla.

*_Mi intento, que no tiene mucho sentido:
_ Ti è partita la brocca e te lo dico perché mi esce dalle palle (dal cazzo)._

Gracias


----------



## belemin

_Írsele la olla a alguien _es, coloquialmente, _volverse loco.

Salir de la polla,_ (o _de los cojones_), como todo lo que sale de la zona genital masculina en la conversación, es hacer algo porque sí, porque le da la gana a quien habla. 
(Esta última expresión es vulgar y no debería ser dicha por una señorita que se precie.)


----------



## sabrinita85

belemin said:


> _Írsele la olla a alguien _es, coloquialmente, _volverse loco.
> 
> Salir de la polla,_ (o _de los cojones_), como todo lo que sale de la zona genital masculina en la conversación, es hacer algo porque sí, porque le da la gana a quien habla.
> (Esta última expresión es vulgar y no debería ser dicha por una señorita que se precie.)


Jejeje, es que la he encontrado ... pero no la voy a usar, ehh.

Entonces la frase sería:
_Te estás volviendo loco y te lo digo porque me da la gana_ ?


----------



## belemin

Eso es, sabrinita, mejor esto último en boca de una chica formal como tú ))

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

belemin said:


> Eso es, sabrinita, mejor esto último en boca de una chica formal como tú ))
> 
> Saludos.


Vale 
Me has ayudado muchísimo.


----------



## Neuromante

"Se te ha ido la olla" no tiene porque significar "Te has vuelto loco" puede ser "Has hecho un disparate" "Has dicho algo que no venía ha cuento (Por un despiste)" etc.
Pocas veces lo he oído referido a volverse loco, más bien a cosas que se hacen sin control, sin razonar las consecuencias (Pero no nesesariamente catastróficas) pero siempre referida a un momento concreto
La primera parte usala sin problemas, solo vigila que la persona a quien se lo digas no se ofenda, piensa que puede ser, o no ser, coloquial según como la uses. Y se usa también en reflexivo, para reconocer que uno se ha pasado de los límites

La segunda parte de la frase es un añadido, que no había oído nunca, para que rime y que suene vulgar e insultante. No existe.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante, no puede ser que a estas expresiones idiomáticas se les añaden otras expresiones para dar énfasis? Porque hace tiempo leí en un libro la expresión "irse la olla a Camboya".


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> "Se te ha ido la olla" no tiene porque significar "Te has vuelto loco" puede ser "Has hecho un disparate" "Has dicho algo que no venía ha cuento (Por un despiste)" etc.
> Pocas veces lo he oído referido a volverse loco, más bien a cosas que se hacen sin control, sin razonar las consecuencias (Pero no nesesariamente catastróficas) pero siempre referida a un momento concreto
> La primera parte usala sin problemas, solo vigila que la persona a quien se lo digas no se ofenda, piensa que puede ser, o no ser, coloquial según como la uses. Y se usa también en reflexivo, para reconocer que uno se ha pasado de los límites
> 
> La segunda parte de la frase es un añadido, que no había oído nunca, para que rime y que suene vulgar e insultante. No existe.


Muchas gracias Neuro


----------



## Neuromante

No hay de qué, Sabrinita.

Irene, lo de hacer rimar cosas en español es una mala costumbre, desde mi punto de vista, de la España peninsular, lo suele hacer solo la gente joven con ganas de resultar simpática. En ningún caso para dar énfasis.
Siempre me ha parecido que es solo un relleno para "decir" más o para alargar el tiempo que uno mismo "ocupa" en una conversación.

De todos modos es una costumbre no tan antigua, no creo que llegue a 20 años, y muy poco extendida. Aunque las series de televisión y su necesidad de destacarse entre todas, está haciendo que se vuelva epidémico 

Añado que no se distribuye por grupos sociales, pandillas ni nada semejante, hay personas que lo hacen y personas que no, y cada uno tiene sus propias muletillas


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la explicación, Neuromante!!


----------



## Cecilio

¡Vaya titulito que tiene este hilo! Existe un refrán en español que contiene una rima similar. Por supuesto, se trata de un refrán muy malsonante:

Donde tengas la olla no metas la polla.

En este caso la palabra "olla" se acerca más a su significado propio, no metafórico.

¡A ver si nuestras queridas foreras italianas adivinan el sentido del refrán!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> ¡Vaya titulito que tiene este hilo! Existe un refrán en español que contiene una rima similar. Por supuesto, se trata de un refrán muy malsonante:
> 
> Donde tengas la olla no metas la polla.
> 
> En este caso la palabra "olla" se acerca más a su significado propio, no metafórico.
> 
> ¡A ver si nuestras queridas foreras italianas adivinan el sentido del refrán!


jejejeje!
Perché non ce lo spieghi tu Ceci??


----------



## Cecilio

Va bene. Il significato di questo proverbio populare è questo: Il luogo dove uno "tiene la olla" è il luogo di lavoro, cioè dove ti danno dei soldi per potere mangiare. La "olla" in questo caso ripresenta il mangiare. Allos stesso tempo, l'idea di "meter la polla"  ha un chiarissimo e letterale senso sessuale. Il proverbio, quindi, significa che è meglio non avere stoire sentimentale nel luogo di lavoro, non si devono mischiare il lavoro con l'amore.

Mi pare che ci siano tantissimi che non fanno caso di questo proverbio...


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Va bene. Il significato di questo proverbio populare è questo: Il luogo dove uno "tiene la olla" è il luogo di lavoro, cioè dove ti danno dei soldi per potere mangiare. La "olla" in questo caso ripresenta il mangiare. Allos stesso tempo, l'idea di "meter la polla"  ha un chiarissimo e letterale senso sessuale. Il proverbio, quindi, significa che è meglio non avere stoire sentimentale nel luogo di lavoro, non si devono mischiare il lavoro con l'amore.
> 
> Mi pare che ci siano tantissimi che non fanno caso di questo proverbio...


Ahhhhh! 
Jejeje... beh sì, in fondo ha ragione questo proverbio... meglio non mischiare mai le due cose!


----------



## Deepblu

La expresión* "porque me sale de la polla" *quiere decir porque quiero, porque me da la gana, porque sí sin más. Eso sí, en un ámbito muy rudo y muy malsonante y descortés.
Un saludo.


----------

